# Vietnam Veterans Day



## squatting dog (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm surprised at the number of people who don't know that today is officially Vietnam Veterans day. Just one of a long list of items that don't seem to have been shown on the media. 
Anyway... to all my brothers, I salute you.


----------



## IKE (Mar 29, 2018)




----------

